# browse', 'project'



## ireney

Hi there! I am completely and utterly stumped.

I know that 'browse' means 'ξεφυλλίζω'. 'ρίχνω μια ματιά'. However I need a possible translation for a website's page title. It's "browse translations-Search".
http://www.cucumis.org/translation_21_t/search_s_.html

Both the above translations won't do 'cause one is inaccurate and the other rather long for a title. 
So, any ideas guys?

How would Κοιτάξτε τις μεταφράσεις look?  I am not too happy with it myself and the thing is I am way too used to do the translation in my head so that's not helping me either.

And while we're on it, any good translation for the word Project as used on the same site? I have opted for Εργασίες but I am not happy with it either. Do you think it _should_ be translated to beging with? 

Thanks
Irene


----------



## skatoulitsa

Hmm... that's a tough one. I often find myself struggling over cases like this one, and I usually can't come up with something satisfying enough. Some expressions you are just not used to seeing them in greek, so it is doubtful that you will be perfectly happy with any translation. I haven't reached a conclusion yet as of whether this is a failure of the language to catch up with some things, or it is due to our very imperfect knowledge of our own language.
Anyway, back to the point... The only suggestions I could come up with are the following:
1. "ανατρέχω" : yes, browsing is not _exactly_ that, but it's not too far off. Again "ανατρέξτε μεταφράσεις" I know doesn't sound perfect, but maybe better than "ξεφυλλίζω".
2. "περιηγούμαι": I think a slightly better option. I would also use it as a noun instead. I think it sounds better. "Περιήγηση μεταφράσεων"
3. "φυλλομέτρηση": The official translation of the word browser is "φυλλομετρητής", so you could potentially use this one. I don't particularly like it though.

As for "project" I still need to give some thought into it. In college we would say "εργασία" as you translated it yourself, but in this setting you need something else....


----------



## Perfectcube

browse translations -> κατάλογος μεταφράσεων


Όσο για το projects με μια γρήγορη ανάγνωση δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς σε τι αναφέρεται στο σάιτ και δεν μπορώ να προτείνω κάτι. 
Στην ερώτησή σου αν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί, η απάντηση είανι σαφώς και ναι. Άλλωστε για σάιτ μεταφράσεων πρόκειται.


----------



## skatoulitsa

Depending on the context I've seen "project" translated as "εργασία", "πρόγραμμα", "έργο", "προσπάθεια"...


----------



## ireney

a) thanks a lot guys! You are great! 

b) I asked if it should be translated because I(and others doing the site's translation) have often opted, for brevity's sake, to leave i.e. e-mail untrascribed and either transliterate or leave as is words such as 'site' (there are translations for both but you don't want a title running to a third line or something do you?)

c) Now I can't decide! Περιήγηση μεταφράσεων; Κατάλογος μεταφράσεων; Ανατρέξτε sounds very nice but I don't know how Ανατρέξτε τις μεταφράσεις would look

d) isn't project a pain in the derriere region? I have been given a link to the unofficial Greek version of the site if that is going to help you any. I have put Εργασία after agonising for ages and it's been nagging me ever since.

P.S. I don't think it's because we don't know our own languge well. Each language has words that cannot be translated with just one word carrying exactly the same meaning.
 E.g. a girl is giggling (χαζογελάω doesn't quite cut it I think, μισογελάω doesn't work either). Glance vs glimpse ( I don't consider βλεφάρισμα quite as good). Chuckle. Toddler.
Φιλότιμο. Παλικαριά. Χαλάλι (καλά, αυτή είναι τούρκικη). Μαλακία (την έκανες τη μαλακία σου)


----------



## ireney

Λοιπόν τι λέτε ρε παιδιά; Να πούμε 'Περιήγηση' για browse και "εργασίες" για Project? Εδώ είναι ένας κατάλογος των project αν αυτό βοηθάει. 

Σόρυ που επιμένω αλλά θέλω να ξεμπερδεύω με τη μετάφραση και την αξιολόγηση της μετάφρασης του σάιτ (δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι μπελάς μπορεί να είναι η αξιολόγηση, ιδιαίτερα αν πρέπει να αξιολογήσεις τις δικές σου μεταφράσεις, δεν σου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα αλλά δεν μπορείς να σκεφτείς και τίποτις καλύτερο. Και τι κάνεις με το Forum= δημόσια συζήτηση πι του χι? Να το πεις λάθος δεν μπορείς. Να σου κάθεται λίγο στραβά μπορεί.)


----------



## skatoulitsa

Το "περιήγηση" μου αρέσει. Δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο για το "εργασίες", αλλά είναι μάλλον η καλύτερη από τις προτεινόμενες επιλογές. Εκτός και αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να το αφήσεις αμετάφραστο...
Επίσης δε θα μετέφραζα το "forum". Ναι, σίγουρα μπορείς να βάλεις κάτι που να σημαίνει το ίδιο, αλλά καλώς ή κακώς σε αυτά τα θέματα σε όλες τις γλώσσες λίγο πολύ έχει επικρατήσει το english jargon, και οτιδήποτε άλλο θα ακούγεται απλά "weird".


----------



## ireney

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ βρε Αλεξάνδρα! Το φόρουμ το έχουν ήδη μεταφράσει και θέλω να πω να το αλλάξουν σε 'φόρουμ' τουλάχιστον (αν όχι στ' αγγλικά).

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι το πρότζεκτ (14.700 αποτελέσματα στο Google) ή το project (κάμποσα αποτελέσματα, 1.650.000  για την ακρίβεια, αλλά πολλά απ'αυτά λόγω των δίγλωσσων σάιτ) είναι το καλύτερο. 

Αφού πέρασε το 'e-mail' ελπίζω να 'περάσουν' κι αυτά 

Και αν μπορείτε κάντε και καμια βόλτα από 'κει να κάνετε καμιά μετάφραση γιατί οι μεταφράσεις που έχω δει από μερικούς - μερικούς που υποτίθεται πως ξέρουν ελληνικά είναι απίστευτες.


----------



## Perfectcube

Ìéá ìéêñÞ ðáñáôÞñçóç. 
Ôï ðåñéÞãçóç ìðïñåß íá áêïýãåôáé êáëÜ, áëëÜ ôï browse üôáí åßíáé äßðëá óôï search ìåôáöñÜæåôáé óõíÞèùò ùò êáôÜëïãïò. 
Åðßóçò, áí ïé ìåôáöñÜóåéò åßíáé ôáîéíïìçìÝíåò ìå áëöáâçôéêÞ óåéñÜ ìðïñåßò íá ÷ñçóéìïðïéÞóåéò ôç ëÝîç _åõñåôÞñéï_. 
ÊáôÜ ôá Üëëá óõìöùíþ ìå ôç óêáôïõëßôóá.


----------



## ireney

Χμμμμμ το ευρετήριο ακούγεται ό,τι πρέπει! (θα δω αν είναι σε αλφαβητική σειρά) Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εναλλακτική! 

Το κατάλογος είναι πολύ καλό, απλά, επειδή υπάρχει αλλού λιτα/κατάλογος μεταφράσεων, φοβάμαι μήπως μπλεχτεί κανείς. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πάντως


----------

